# 2004 GTO CD problems



## banjo-gto (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey all-

Well I finally after all these years got myself a GTO. Its a 04 Impulse blue, 6 speed with 24K on the clock, sweet ride!!

Except for today when I went to put in a cd and I hit the load button, after about 30 seconds of "please wait" it said CD ERROR MECH

Any ideas? is this a easy re-set or a bad thing..

I dont want it to be a bad thing


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There have been reports of CD errors predominately on self recorded disks. What kind of CD were you trying to play? Is the CD scratched or smudged bad? These players do not read MP3 formats.


----------



## banjo-gto (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello- 

I never got to try and load one! I just hit the "load" cd button, cd in hand and was waiting for a prompt to load in the player and it said cd mech error.. I never inserted one into the player


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmm, I assume you tried more than once. If the radio works then the PIN is being recognized. You certain there is no CD's jammed in there (previous owner)?

From the Manual;

CD Messages
CD ERROR PLAY: The CD cannot be read. The CD is
dirty, scratched, wet, or upside down.
*CD ERROR MECH (Mechanism):* If this message
appears on the display, it could be for one of the
following reasons:
• The CD is stuck in the player and cannot be
played, loaded, or ejected.
• It is very hot. When the temperature returns to
normal, the CD should play.
• You are driving on a very rough road. When the
road becomes smoother, the CD should play.
• The air is very humid. If so, wait about an hour and
try again.
• There may have been a problem while burning
the CD.
• The label may be caught in the CD player.
If the CD is not playing correctly, for any other reason,
try a known good CD.
If any error occurs repeatedly or if an error cannot be
corrected, contact your dealer. If the radio displays
an error message, write it down and provide it to your
dealer when reporting the problem.

Hope any portion of this helps.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Although I don't believe this will help with your problem you can give it a try;

*Master Reset*
The radio has a reset feature that allows you to return
certain settings back to the factory default settings.
Use this feature when adjustments have been made that
affect the sound quality or operation of the radio and
you are unsure of how to return to the original settings.
This master reset feature will reset the following:
• Bass, Treble, Fade, and Balance
• Confirmation beeps to on
• SDV to setting 2
• DDL to on
• EQ to off.
To perform the master reset, do the following:
1. Turn off the radio by pressing the OFF button.
2. Press the ON button and pushbutton 4 at the same
time for about two seconds.
After the radio has finished resetting, the radio will
turn on with the original settings and no message
will appear on the display.


----------



## banjo-gto (Jan 4, 2009)

thank you again

Well, its now cold here in Illinois, and tried before car was warmed up, and again many times as it was warmed up, so im afraid that isnt it. 

If I hit the unload/eject button, it does not seem to think there is a CD in there

I bought from a dealer so no clue what the history is..

Ill be sure to try the reset thing on the way to work in the morning..

I wonder how one is supposed to manually "eject" a cd if its caught in there?

Did a google search, and its quite common to my surprise, most are told they need a new 1200 radio.. thats not going to happen. But I do need to find a resolution..

Thanks again for all your help

Anyone else experience a similiar problem?

Rick


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

I also got the same Error. Mech Error. Im gonna tell you strait up that there is a cd Jammed in there. That thing is pretty much done the only option i had was to tear the bitch out and destroy it to get my cd's back. Then i dropped in a brand new 7 inch LCD touchscreen display. Much nicer.


----------



## pontiacndeed (Apr 10, 2009)

Had the same thing just happen on my '04. Parked it in the garage over night, this morning pressed and held load until it said "load all" and it "reloaded" all the CDs that were actually already in there to begin with. Working again for now!


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Seems like i have the same problem. I keep getting the "Mech Error". Every time i start up my car i get to hear that lovely rattling cd changer sound trying to load the cd's  Ive tried everything that was mentioned besides getting it looked at. Is there a way to remove the cd's manually without destroying the cd changer? If not i guess im just gonna have to buy a working used one becuase i dont have any warranty on it. If i buy a used ch stereo unit do i have to get the pin number for it? Or do i use my own?


----------

